# What if Hollywood made a Captain Planet Movie?



## asmegin_slayer (Aug 12, 2009)

Would you guys watch it?

What would you expect?

Which actor would best fit the roles?

What would the plot/scenario be?


----------



## Empryrean (Aug 12, 2009)

no
hippies in the making
Nicholas Cage
Theres a power plant gonna blow up, they all start singing. Everything's fixed.


on a serious note, I don't remember much of the cartoon at all. Just the creepy blue/green dood.


----------



## lobee (Aug 12, 2009)

asmegin_slayer said:


> Would you guys watch it?
> I'd "acquire" a copy for a few angry laughs.
> 
> What would you expect?
> ...





Earth!
Fire!
Wind!
Water!
















*Heart!*


----------



## defchime (Aug 13, 2009)

asmegin_slayer said:


> Would you guys watch it?
> not in theaters, but on cable acess maybe
> What would you expect?
> rings
> ...


 global warming? lol.


----------



## yingmin (Aug 13, 2009)

Isn't the market already oversaturated with outlandish environmental apocalypse pap?


----------



## ToniS (Aug 14, 2009)

....the world would know peace once more 

I was a huge captain planet fan when I was a kid.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Aug 14, 2009)

hahahahah


----------



## Bungle (Aug 14, 2009)

I know Dolph Lundgren was He-Man in the Masters of the universe movie, but seriously, he would've been an awesome Captain Planet if they'd have made a movie when the cartoon was at it's peak.

Oh, and:









Dude on the left just _has _to be a registered sex offender...


----------



## Variant (Aug 17, 2009)

For the record, Captain Planet was incredibly gay.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Aug 18, 2009)

I always thought the guy that played MacGuyver looked suspiciously a lot like Captain Planet. So, he'd be perfect, unless he's dead or something.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 18, 2009)

Would you guys watch it? Absolutely

What would you expect? I think it could be an entertaining flick.

Which actor would best fit the roles?
Gaia- Vivica A. Fox
Captain Planet- Cameron Mathison (dude is a spitting image of CP)
Kwame- Brandon T. Jackson (Tropic Thunder)
Wheeler- Chris Evans (Not Another Teen Movie, Fantastic 4)
Linka- Bryce Dallas Howard (Spiderman 3, Lady in the Water)
Gi- Ky Pham (Mean Girls)
Ma- Ti- Rodrigo Santoro (300)
Dr. Blight- Meg Ryan

What would the plot/scenario be? I'm not a hundred percent sure, but it would involve environmental disasters brought on by Dr. Blight, which would be the easiest to cast since Meg Ryan voiced her in the show and looks like her. They could even bring in Tim Curry to voice her super computer.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 18, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> Would you guys watch it? Absolutely
> 
> What would you expect? I think it could be an entertaining flick.
> 
> ...



You've put a lot of thought into this


----------



## chimp_spanner (Aug 18, 2009)

NegaTiveXero said:


> I always thought the guy that played MacGuyver looked suspiciously a lot like Captain Planet. So, he'd be perfect, unless he's dead or something.



Richard Dean Anderson? Nah I think he's still alive! I saw him a fairly recent Stargate


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2009)

I am all about a captain planet movie. We need to find a way to make this happen.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 19, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> You've put a lot of thought into this



Just a little.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 19, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> Just a little.



and i appreciate that


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 21, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> and i appreciate that



Thank you, it feels good to be appreciated


----------

